# For all the Knitters and hedgy lovers out there



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

This year for Christmas I decided to do "hedgehog gifts" from my hedgy Hyde and myself. I have been knitting for a couple years and thought it would be cool to knit something for my younger family members, and this is what i found"

http://www.fibertrends.com/product/1494 ... _Hedgehogs

you can get the physical pattern, a digital pattern to print as you need, or a kit to make one. Its a SUPPER easy pattern, even for beginning knitters.. And hedgy can help.. I know mine was trying to help me by playing with the yarn.

but yeah, just thought i would post about the pattern, 
when i finished the first one i will post pics (this one is in a grey and white coloring like my Hyde, others will be in other natural colors and some in crazy hot colors)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Those are cute. I have one made by Kathy Beers in a steel blue color, he's adorable.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi there,

I'm not sure if you're familiar with Etsy.com but they have awesome hand-made items and quite a few kits for making hedgehog items as well.

My sister just turned me onto this site and I'm now obsessed! 104 pages come up when you type in "hedgehog"!!

http://www.etsy.com/search_results.php? ... c&ship_to=

Your idea is so cute and I'm glad that your hedgie is helping you- bonding time!! lol

~Melissa and Miss Muffet


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

Im actually a Big etsy fan, both my roommates here in college have pages, and my two best friends here run a jewelry business on there. And I actually have a couple hedgehog things from there.. I just loved this pattern and wanted to share. ^_^


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have this pattern. http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?li ... c&includes[]=tags&includes[]=title

Haven't made it yet though but it looks really cute.


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Aww Nancy, that one is sooo cute!! I love them all!! lol I actually don't know how to knit or crochet (which is pretty sad because I went to school for fashion design!) but I think I may start because of all the cute ideas I've seen! 

~Melissa and Miss Muffet


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

Nancy that is a cool pattern... now if only i could crochet


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cool HD!

I've been thinking of starting to sell things on there too. My family's been urging me to put my creativeness to work and it seems like a great outlet- can't believe I never knew about it before!

I think you picked a great pattern. I know my family would love getting one of those!  

~Melissa and Miss Muffet


----------



## hdcross (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm Making 9 of them.. Most going to my younger cousins, but my best friend (21) also wants one in "gay pride colors". 
I know my little cousins will love it , cause they though Hyde was just the coolest thing ever ^_^ which he is


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

omg gay pride colors! One of my best friends would love one of those too~ too funny!  

Again, such a great idea- and my mom's always said that the best presents are the hand-made ones. <3


----------

